# What does Toothy mean to you?



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I kept seeing the term "toothy" used in describing a cigar and decided i wanted to find out what the heck it meant so i looked it up. Come to find out it has three different definitions that could apply to a cigar

One is Savory and appetizing, delicious
(this also covers tempting, attractive, pleasant, mouth-watering...etc.)

Another is Rough Texture.

The last is sharp or caustic. 

Now I am thinking it is one or two....leaning toward one. 

But i would be interested in what it means to you?

Madmike


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Rough, or almost "unfinished". Vibe Corojos, Padron 2000 (Maduro), and Sosa Exclusive Series (Maduro) are perfect examples of how I define "toothy".


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Another is Rough Texture.
> 
> Madmike


Is my understanding. Some veins, but more bumpy...... not smooth.....

Doesn't mean it's "bad"..... just textured.

IMHO


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

From CA -



> Q: I've heard references to something called tooth that's apparently a characteristic of wrapper leaf. What exactly is tooth?
> A: Tooth describes the small, oil-filled pockets common to sun-grown, Sumatra-seed wrapper.
> 
> Cameroon wrapper is the toothiest tobacco because it is grown under direct sunlight in an area of the world where the sun is extremely strong. But tooth can also be found in wrapper from Indonesia, Mexico and Ecuador. It's generally considered very desirable because the oils in tobacco are the source of its flavor. Toothy wrapper equals oily wrapper, and often a more flavorful cigar.


I think it has come to mean any cigar with a rough or uneven wrapper.

Toothy









Not Toothy


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

It refers to the texture and veins in the wrapper leaf...less toothy = smooth, like a Davidoff Classic, more toothy = rough, like a Gurka Vintage Shaggy... 8)


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

From the Tobacconist University Glossary:
Tooth refers to the grainy texture found on some tobacco leaves; mainly Cameroon.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

i always thought toothy was when you rub your fingers along the wrapper of a cigar and when you feel a little grab or resistance on your fingers then it is "toothy"


----------

